# Anthony Bourdain, R.I.P.



## Talent312 (Jun 8, 2018)

*CNN's Anthony Bourdain dead at 61*
By Brian Stelter

New York (CNN)Anthony Bourdain, a gifted storyteller and writer who took CNN viewers around the world, has died. He was 61.

CNN confirmed Bourdain's death on Friday and said the cause of death was suicide.  It is with extraordinary sadness we can confirm the death of our friend and colleague, Anthony Bourdain," the network said in a statement Friday morning. "His love of great adventure, new friends, fine food and drink and the remarkable stories of the world made him a unique storyteller. His talents never ceased to amaze us and we will miss him very much...

Bourdain was a master of his crafts -- first in the kitchen and then in the media. Through his TV shows and books, he explored the human condition and helped audiences think differently about food, travel and themselves. He advocated for marginalized populations and campaigned for safer working conditions for restaurant staffs.  Along the way, he received practically every award the industry has to offer.

In 2013, he was given the Peabody Award for "expanding our palates and horizons in equal measure."  "He's irreverent, honest, curious, never condescending, never obsequious," the judges said. "People open up to him and, in doing so, often reveal more about their hometowns or homelands than a traditional reporter could hope to document."

The Smithsonian once called him "the original rock star" of the culinary world, "the Elvis of bad boy chefs."






.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 8, 2018)

RIP Bourdain, I loved watching him on CNN, traveling to all thoses off the beat places & countries eating all thoses exotics meals.


----------



## jackio (Jun 8, 2018)

So sad.  RIP.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2018)

Seems to be part of an epidemic. May his family and loved ones find peace.


----------



## geekette (Jun 8, 2018)

Shocking.  RIP.


----------



## Patri (Jun 8, 2018)

These celebrity suicides are so sad, as are those of anyone. The human struggle is real, no matter what people see on the outside. I wish there was a true cure for mental health issues, and that everyone had hope to sustain them through hard times.


----------



## klpca (Jun 8, 2018)

Wow. Twice in one week. Heartbreaking for their families.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 8, 2018)

Love his show. RIP, Anthony


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 8, 2018)

A real tragedy.....he gave us insights into food and culture like no other!


----------



## silentg (Jun 8, 2018)

Sad


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 8, 2018)

Suicide is always tragic but there's just something about this one that has me reacting much more personally. Maybe it's that he was such a nice guy, or at least a guy who you knew was trying to be his better self? Or maybe because he didn't shy away from publicly sharing his struggles with demons? I dunno, but whatever it is, this one has me feeling like there's a little less hope in the universe for others who have similar struggles.

<sigh> Godspeed, and peace to his loved ones.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 8, 2018)

I never knew he had an addiction to heroin before today.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 8, 2018)

Very sad and shocking. He was with his girlfriend and shooting a new show when he died. That seems like an unusual time to kill himself. Makes me wonder if it was an accidental overdose?

Like others, I came to admire him. I am shocked by the two high profile suicides this week. It is very concerning that people live with depression their entire lives and kill themselves in their 50s and 60s and even older. I guess they never found peace in their lives. It shows money and success do not solve problems.

I am sending good wishes and prayers to his family and friends.

This is a good New York Times article about him offering many details into his life and struggles:

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/08/...o-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 8, 2018)

Died by hanging.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 8, 2018)

A report suggests that his relationship w-his GF may have hit a rough patch.
Inside Edition: "She was spotted in [Rome] in a romantic embrace with a French journalist."
... Which could've been a trigger for an underlying depression problem.
.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 8, 2018)

With this news and the news that suicide is increasing let's try to make a tiny bit of good out of this.  Pass this around.



https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/talk-to-someone-now/


1-800-273-8255

If you or someone you know is having suicidal thoughts.....CALL

Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 9, 2018)

I too have been a fan of Anthony B. and never saw this coming. So many creative people have something inside that sparks the muse but also lurks like an ugly hidden timebomb, threatening to destroy the life force.

Here's the sad tale of a recording artist whose suicide affected me the most in my life...this week has brought all the loss back to me. RIP my sweet Bill Mac.






and check this out:


----------



## travs2 (Jun 9, 2018)

I couldn’t believe it when I read about his passing.  So sad.  My deepest condolences to his family and friends.  He was such an interesting, intelligent and curious person who will be so deeply missed by us all.  RIP Anthony


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 9, 2018)

Cooking for Comfort? Anthony Bourdain's Rich Lasagna Bolognese is One of Our Favorites
By Noelle Carter/ Daily Dish/ Food/ Los Angeles Times/ latimes.com

"Like many fellow cooks, I came of age reading Anthony Bourdain’s “Kitchen Confidential” while studying in culinary school in 2003 and planning for a career around food. Bourdain’s book was a glimpse into the down-and-dirty-world of real kitchens. While the newly formed Food Network revolved around well-lit, stylized re-creations of recipes for the home cook using a captive audience and magic words like “Bam!,” Bourdain showed what it was like to work in the sweaty, curse-filled trenches of the real world — but still managed to make it seem cool.

Bourdain was found dead Friday in his hotel room in France, according to CNN. The chef, writer and T.V. host was there working on an episode of his show “Parts Unknown.”

I’ll never forget my first true line job. It was in New Orleans, at the height of Mardi Gras, and I worked the fryer and garde manger stations. The cooks were too close for comfort, the room was hot and sweaty, and adrenaline and drugs made the atmosphere seem like a Lewis Carroll-inspired fever dream. It was brutal. And possibly the best time of my life. I still have scars on my arms — tattoo-like memories from frying ingredients that went into probably every dish that went out the kitchen window. There are the friendships I forged with misfits like me in the trenches, particularly Paul, the cook who taught me my station, and the only one I would trust with my knives. (And, incidentally, one who spent 18 years behind bars for murder before coming to work at the restaurant.)

I have many of Bourdain’s books, but it’s his cookbooks that tie me most closely to the kitchen, and, in a sense, to him. His “Les Halles” is a great cookbook, full of quintessential bistro-style recipes like his simple but wonderful take on Moules Marinieres. But it’s his last cookbook, “Appetites,” that I keep coming back to when I want to cook for friends. He has an unapologetically rich lasagna Bolognese, heavy on the bechamel, and made with the perfect trinity of pork, veal and beef. Bookended with chicken livers and tons of cheese, it’s almost too rich, and just perfect when you’re craving a needed plate of pure comfort under a layer of melted mozzarella. Which is what so many of us need now.





Lasagna Bolognese (Kirk McKoy / Los Angeles Times)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 9, 2018)

7 Great Quotes from Anthony Bourdain 
By Joe Harper/ Departures/ www.departures.com

"Anthony Bourdain, who passed Friday morning, was a father, chef, writer, and television host that grabbed the minds and hearts of his audience and challenged them to rethink food, travel, and life altogether. His biting intellect and sardonic humor made him a great American philosopher of the 21st Century...."





Vladimir Weinstein/BFA/REX/Shutterstock


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 10, 2018)

Anthony Bourdain was 'Regularly Suicidal' After End of First Marriage
By Michael Kaplan/ Page Six/ pagesix.com

"On TV shows such as “No Reservations” and “Parts Unknown,” chef Anthony Bourdain presented the image of an alpha male of the world.

Beneath the swagger and mischievous grin, however, loomed a history of lethally destructive behavior. Soon after his first marriage ended in 2005, as Bourdain related in his book “Medium Raw,” he was “aimless and regularly suicidal” during a stretch in the Caribbean. He recounted getting drunk and stoned — “the kind of drunk where you’ve got to put a hand over one eye to see straight” — and said he would “peel out” in his 4×4 on his way back from nightly trips to the brothels.

His state of mind improved upon meeting a woman in London. At that point, wrote Bourdain, “my nightly attempts at suicide ended.”....."





Anthony Bourdain Getty Images



*Richard*


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 10, 2018)

Writer of Viral Olive Garden Review Grateful for Bourdain
By Amy Forliti/ AP/ apnews.com

"MINNEAPOLIS (AP) — A North Dakota newspaper columnist who received online vitriol in 2012 for her glowing review of an Olive Garden in Grand Forks said Saturday she was grateful that Anthony Bourdain came to her defense as others ridiculed her prose about the town's hottest new Italian restaurant.

Marilyn Hagerty catapulted to internet fame after her Olive Garden review, in which she marveled about the chain restaurant's chicken Alfredo, crisp greens and "two long, warm breadsticks." Then, she learned what it's like to go viral.

Bourdain, who died Friday in France in an apparent suicide at age 61, was among those who stood up for her on Twitter. The celebrity chef and TV host asked to meet her for coffee while she was on a media tour in New York, and he ended up publishing a book of her columns, "Grand Forks: A History of American Dining in 128 Reviews."...."





A general view of the Le Chambard hotel where TV chef Anthony Bourdain was found, in Kaysersberg, France, Friday, June 8, 2018. A prosecutor in France says Anthony Bourdain apparently hanged himself in a luxury hotel in the small town of Kaysersberg. French media quoted Colmar prosecutor Christian de Rocquigny du Fayel as saying that "at this stage" nothing suggests another person was involved in the death Friday of the American celebrity chef and food writer. (AP Photo/Jeff Schaeffer)



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 11, 2018)

'Drink a Cold Beer and Let Somebody Else Figure It Out': 22 of Anthony Bourdain's Wisest Quotes About Travel
By Annabel Fenwick Elliott/ Travel/ Lists/ The Telegraph/ telegraph.co.uk

"Anthony Bourdain first rose to fame with his searingly honest memoir about life as a chef, _Kitchen Confidential: Adventures in the Culinary Underbelly_, but as his career progressed, it became evident that travel was a passion he held just as dear to his heart as food.

“If I am an advocate for anything, it is to move,” he once said. “As far as you can, as much as you can.”

The American veteran broadcaster was in France filming the latest in his legendary TV series, _Parts Unknown_, when he committed suicide in his hotel room on June 8, and while this last season will forever remain unfinished, Bourdain leaves behind him a long catalogue of quotable wit and wisdom on the subject of world exploration.

Here are some of the most memorable things he said about travel over the years, and why we should all be doing more of it...."





"There's something wonderful about drinking in the afternoon. A not-too-cold pint, absolutely alone at the bar" Credit: Andrew Crowley



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 13, 2018)

Friends Were 'Worried About Anthony Bourdain's Crazy Love for Asia Argento' Before She Was Spotted Embracing a Journalist in Rome, and Say the
Chef was 'Giddy' in the Days Before His Suicide
By Hannah Parry and Chris Spargo for Daily Mail.com/ News/ Daily Mail.com/ dailymail.co.uk


*"Friends of Bourdain revealed he'd fallen head over heels for Argento, describing him as 'a teenage boy just absolutely lovestruck'*
*'He would have done anything for her, and that was a little red flag for some of his friends. Like, he was crazy in love with her, crazy being the keyword'*
*Bourdain, 61, was found hanged to death in his French hotel room on June 8*
*His tragic suicide took place days after Argento was pictured with journalist Hugo Clement in Rome*
*The pair were photographed holding hands, dancing together and sharing a close embrace *
*Argento's friend Rose McGowan said the Italian actress and Bourdain had a 'free relationship' and 'loved without borders of traditional relationships'*
Friends of Anthony Bourdain reveal they were concerned about his 'crazy' love for girlfriend Asira Argento, who was pictured with another man just days before his suicide.

The travel show host met Argento while filming an episode of his show Parts Unknown in Italy in 2016.

They began dating a year later and people close to Bourdain revealed he'd fallen head over heels for the Italian actress, describing him as 'a teenage boy just absolutely lovestruck.'

But a source told People that friends of the celebrity chef had begun to become concerned with his infatuation with Argento.

'He would have done anything for her, and that was a little red flag for some of his friends,' the source told People. 'Like, he was crazy in love with her, crazy being the keyword.'

Bourdain's longtime publicist for Parts Unknown, Karen Reynolds, told People that he seemed 'giddy' and was uncharacteristically communicative in the days in the run up to his suicide.

Reynolds said he appeared to be delighted with his latest episode, filmed in Hong Kong and directed by Argento. 

'He was so happy. I didn't talk to him this week but all I know was he was so happy last week. I mean giddy,' she said.

'He was texting me and emailing me which he doesn't normally do about publicity for episodes but he was like, 'This is a high water mark, this is the best thing I've ever done.' He was so excited to be working with Christopher Doyle. I saw nothing that would indicate what happened. Like, why this would happen?....."





Friends of Anthony Bourdain reveal they were concerned about his 'crazy' love for girlfriend Asira Argento (pictured together in Firenze)


Richard


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 13, 2018)

So sad.  May he RIP


----------



## sweetbutter (Jun 13, 2018)

This is a shock! Nobody sees this coming. We all know him as the cool guy and almost everybody loves him


----------



## rleigh (Jun 17, 2018)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Friends Were 'Worried About Anthony Bourdain's Crazy Love for Asia Argento' Before She Was Spotted Embracing a Journalist in Rome, and Say the
> Chef was 'Giddy' in the Days Before His Suicide
> By Hannah Parry and Chris Spargo for Daily Mail.com/ News/ Daily Mail.com/ dailymail.co.uk
> 
> ...



Usually I take this stuff with a grain of salt because people never know the whole story. But some of those bullet points taken together are believable and disturbing.

One thing we know is that he was vulnerable --- he made some references to his suicidal thoughts over the years.


----------



## Patri (Jun 17, 2018)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Anthony Bourdain was 'Regularly Suicidal' After End of First Marriage
> By Michael Kaplan/ Page Six/ pagesix.com
> 
> His state of mind improved upon meeting a woman in London. At that point, wrote Bourdain, “my nightly attempts at suicide ended.”...
> *Richard*


His state of mind was well known to his family, friends and fans (based on his books). Somewhere along the line they should have advised him to seek mental health help. This is where it is good if society is more open about such issues, and treatment is not anything to be ashamed about.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 19, 2018)

New Jersey Looks to Remember Anthony Bourdain With 'Official Food Trail'
By Catherine Carrera, The (Bergen County, N.J.) Record/ News/ USA Today/ usatoday.com

"Anthony Bourdain’s favorite New Jersey eateries from Fort Lee to Atlantic City would become an official food trail named in honor of the celebrity chef, who died unexpectedly June 8.

“A designated trail of his favorite dining spots is a fitting way to honor the memory of one of New Jersey’s best-known chefs,” said Assemblyman Paul Moriarty, D-Gloucester.

Moriarty introduced a resolution Monday calling for the Legislature to officially mark the honor and remember Bourdain, a New Jersey native whose suicide this month prompted many in the state to remember his roots, and his impact worldwide.

The resolution calls on the Division of Travel and Tourism to establish the “Anthony Bourdain Food Trail,” which would include the 10 spots he visited in a 2015 episode of “Parts Unknown,” his CNN food and travel show that ran for 11 seasons....."





January 22, 2015: Anthony Bourdain (left) and his brother Christopher Bourdain filming Parts Unknown in Atlantic City, New Jersey.  Courtesy of CNN


Richard


----------



## sweetbutter (Jun 20, 2018)

first time I read it, I thought it was just a hoax because I see him as a strong man. To the Elvis of bad boy chefs, may you rest in peace


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 14, 2018)

Anthony Bourdain's Ex Has Shown 'Best Mothering Imaginable' to Their Daughter After His Suicide
By Karen Mizoguchi/ Food/ People/ people.com

"Five weeks after Anthony Bourdain‘s death, his estranged wife Ottavia Busia continues to be a rock for their 11-year-old daughter Ariane.

Busia’s best friend Doug Quint, who is a co-founder of Big Gay Ice Cream, gave an update on how the mother of one is doing following Bourdain’s suicide on June 8. Tweeting a series of statements from his company’s verified account, Quint alluded to Bourdain, though he was not mentioned directly by name.

“Five weeks ago my best friend’s husband killed himself. Five weeks ago the father of the ring-bearer at my wedding killed himself,” Quint’s first two tweets read.

“For five weeks I have watched my best friend display more poise and grace than I could ever imagine, in the face of a global publicity s–t-storm,” another tweet read.

“For five weeks I have seen the best mothering imaginable. This whole f–king thing sucks so horribly and it always will but I discovered she’s not just my best friend,” Quint wrote in follow-up tweets.

Concluding, “Ottavia is my idol.”

Although Bourdain and Busia separated in 2016 after nine years of marriage, their divorce was not finalized before his death. (Bourdain and girlfriend Asia Argento began dating after meeting during the filming of his CNN show _Parts Unknown_ in 2016.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Isaac Brekken/WireImage


Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 15, 2018)

Les Halles in NYC, the restaurant where he worked when "Kitchen Confidential" was published, closed last year. But that didn't stop fans from using the storefront as a makeshift memorial of sorts...






.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 18, 2018)

This Just-Published Anthony Bourdain Interview Is a Scorcher
By Caroline Siede/ Great Job Internet/ AV/News/ The A.V.Club/ new.avclub.com

"Writer Maria Bustillos first connected with Anthony Bourdain after she wrote a lengthy piece for _Eater_ diving into his early career as a crime novelist. Bourdain tweeted his appreciation for the article, which inspired Bustillos to ask for an interview with Bourdain for her blockchain-backed, “alt-worldly” website _Popula_. Bustillos was hoping for a 15-minute phone interview. Instead she got to spend two and a half hours chatting with Bourdain in a “comfy Irish bar,” where their warm, casual conversation ranged from politics to the #MeToo movement to the importance of creating an empathetic global culture and how food can play a role in that.

Though it was published this week, the interview took place back in February, four months before Bourdain’s death. That makes it likely one of the last interviews Bourdain gave and certainly one of the most unique. Bustillos opens and closes the piece with thoughts on both Bourdain’s life and his death. But rather than polish up the interview itself into a more formal piece, Bustillos simply shares the raw transcript of their conversation, including its many stops, starts, and tangents.

There are plenty of headline-grabbing pull quotes from the interview, especially when it comes to Bourdain’s political opinions. He passionately vents about his frustrations with the op-ed writers at _The New York Times_, and has an immediate response to Bustillos’ tongue-in-cheek question about which _Times _writer he’d like to strangler first (Thomas Friedman). In perhaps the interview’s most provocative section, Bourdain answers a question about the Monica Lewinsky scandal by calling Bill Clinton, “A piece of shit. Entitled, rapey, gropey, grabby, disgusting.” He also has a lot of vitriol for the way he believes both Bill and Hillary Clinton handled accusations of sexual assault leveled against Bill, saying, “The way they efficiently dismantled, destroyed, and shamelessly discredited these women for speaking their truth is unforgivable.”

Later, in a particularly provocative end to the interview, Bourdain dreams up an elaborate death scenario for Harvey Weinstein (Bourdain’s then-girlfriend Asia Argento was one of the women to publically accuse Weinstein of sexual assault):...."





Photo: Craig Barritt (Getty Images)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 15, 2018)

Remembering Anthony Bourdain As Only His Fixers Could
By Lisa Abend/ Hollywood/ Vanity Fair/ vanityfair.com

"The local experts who guided Anthony Bourdain in Vietnam, Peru, Japan, and beyond had a view of the larger-than-life figure that few were privy to.

*Michiko Zentoh* was Anthony Bourdain’s first fixer. A freelance television producer in Japan, she worked with Bourdain on the initial two episodes of his first series, _A Cook’s Tour,_ which were set in Tokyo and the _onsen_ towns of Atami and Yugawara. It was 2000, and Bourdain was no longer working the same kind of schedule at New York’s Les Halles brasserie as he had before writing his best-selling _Kitchen Confidential._ Yet in those early shows it’s clear he still thinks of himself as a chef first, expertly evaluating a piece of bluefin and remarking on how much he’d like to get an octopus he sees at Tsukiji Fish Market back into the kitchen. What Zentoh remembers most from those days is his enthusiasm. “He told me, ‘I feel like I won the lottery,’” she recalls. “He spent so many years never leaving the kitchen and now he was traveling the world.”

Bourdain’s enthusiasm is evident in those early episodes. The characteristic intonation is there, but his voice seems an octave or two higher, and as he delights in a _kaiseki_ meal or struggles through a bowl of mucilaginous nattō, there’s a sweetness to his demeanor, a naïveté, that belies the confidence of later years. He’s the quintessential innocent abroad—eager for new experiences but left vulnerable by them, too. On-screen, he admits to feeling intimidated, not only by the sumo wrestlers whose practice sessions he attends but even by the bullet train, where the crew shot him eating a bento lunch of eel. “He was very modest, very cautious about protocol,” Zentoh says. At one point she corrected his bowl handling, gently suggesting that he stop using both palms to cup it. “He asked me at every step, ‘Am I doing it right?’ He was the opposite of arrogant.”....."





Anthony Bourdain prepares for a trek through the streets of Hanoi, 2016.
William Mebane



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 10, 2018)

The Most 'Uknown' Part of All: What Happened to Bourdain?
By Adam Buckman/ Commentary/ TV Blog/ Media Post/ mediapost.com

Opinions will inevitably vary on this subject, as opinions do on any subject, but for some (if not for many), CNN's insistence on continuing to air its Anthony Bourdain show “Parts Unknown” following his death by suicide last June feels inappropriate.

Last week, CNN began promoting the upcoming final season of “Parts Unknown,” set to get underway on Sunday, September 23.

On Thursday, the cable channel made an official announcement: The final season of “Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown” will consist of seven episodes that will be assembled from footage and some narration that producers were able to obtain before Bourdain made the decision to end his life in a hotel-inn in France on June 8.

CNN's press release said filming for the 12th (and now final) season of “Parts Unknown” was “in progress” when Bourdain killed himself.

As a result, CNN had enough material to produce five “location-based” shows (the ones in which Bourdain was seen visiting locales abroad and sampling the food).

Bourdain provided narration for only one of these five shows, however -- a visit to Kenya -- before his untimely death.

Narration for the other location-based shows will now have to be provided by someone else. Those shows will have Bourdain visiting Spain, Indonesia, West Texas and Manhattan's Lower East Side.

The two other shows rounding out this seven-episode season will be styled as tributes to Bourdain and the people who worked with him to produce this CNN series......"







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 25, 2018)

How to Make Anthony Bourdain's Classic Meatballs
By Post Staff Report/ Living/ New York Post/ newyorkpost.com

"From “Anthony Bourdain’s Hungry Ghosts”....."





Anthony Bourdain AP


Richard


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 26, 2018)

One of my favorites is the time that Anthony Bourdain visited Waffle House:


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 28, 2022)

Anthony Bourdain rexts Pubishea in New Biography Reveal Grim Final Days: Hate My Fans..l Hate Being Famous.I
Hate My Job" - Report










						Anthony Bourdain Texts Published In New Biography Reveal Grim Final Days: “I Hate My Fans…I Hate Being Famous…I Hate My Job” – Report
					

A new unauthorized biography of Anthony Bourdain, which includes for the first time the celebrity chef’s text messages from the days leading up to his death by suicide in 2018, reveals Bourda…




					deadline.com
				





Richard


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 28, 2022)

Oh my goodness, why do famous people hate enough like that to go to that extreme to end it all.  Just get out of the spotlight and find something you want to do.  It's crazy to me.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 28, 2022)

Please let this man R.I.P.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 28, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh my goodness, why do famous people hate enough like that to go to that extreme to end it all.  Just get out of the spotlight and find something you want to do.  It's crazy to me.



One of the seriously famous food TV personalities walked into the place I was working in Las Vegas. This guy is *beloved* by his fans. Has a reputation of being one of the "good guy" TV personalities.

Walked in and loudly announced that nobody was to speak to him or even look at him. "I'm not in the mood for fans today."

With the exception of Hubert Keller from PBS, who is exactly as nice as he seems on his show, all the food TV types are basically the polar opposite of how they appear on TV. I saw Bourdain a few times in Las Vegas. (He was partial to a Strip steakhouse during jiu-jitsu competitions.) And he always had a crowd of hangers on, telling him how much they loved his work. And if he didn't arrive with a crowd, one always gathered. Everyone wanting a piece -- a signature, a selfie.

Another celebrity I once worked for (famous actor with a Key West restaurant) called it "life in the fishbowl."

Some people can't handle life in the fishbowl. The fishbowl cracks. They crack. Reinvention is not in most peoples' nature. So picking up the pieces, pulling stakes, buggering off to Nepal and becoming a yak herder isn't in the cards. "But they have fame and all that money!" Doesn't matter. For a lot of people, that's a millstone around their neck. I think if you slipped sodium pentothal to a wide cross-section of celebrities, you'd find most of them are sick of their fans.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 28, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh my goodness, why do famous people hate enough like that to go to that extreme to end it all.  Just get out of the spotlight and find something you want to do.  It's crazy to me.



Depression and suicide can‘t be easily resolved. Many people are depressed and suicidal.  Many teens from good happy families are depressed and suicidal. But many depressed and suicidal adults also had a terrible childhood and have been depressed and suicidal on and off their entire lives. Even out of the spotlight, these individuals would probably end it all.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 28, 2022)

The other was to look at depression and suicidality is like diabetes. You can be born with a chemical imbalance like type 1 diabetes. Or your lifestyle and traumas can create depression and suicidality, just like lifestyle creased type 2 diabetes. Either way mental illness is like a physical illness.

Trauma can be defined many ways. It does not have to what we call big T trauma like war and rape. It can be little T trauma. My daughter has trauma from being legally adopted and repeatedly abandoned by 2 previous families by the time she was 8-3/4 when we got her. In addition she was born drug addicted and removed at age 2 months and put into foster care. She is not depressed but she gets stressed and anxious easily and she is hypervigilant about everything going on around her especially at home.

Of course, type 2 diabetes can be cured with a healthy lifestyle. Depression and suicidality can be cured if you get the right therapy and/or medication.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 28, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Anthony Bourdain rexts Pubishea in New Biography Reveal Grim Final Days: Hate My Fans..l Hate Being Famous.I
> Hate My Job" - Report



Uh, Richard... Can I have some of your drugs?
.


----------

